# Riesling!?



## Giuseppe (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone make Riesling? may i ask for some tips, words of wisdom and advice? 

Does anyone use straight Riesling grapes or do you guys add your own combo of grapes?

THANKS!


----------



## Julie (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Giuseppe

I make reisling but use a concentrate not grapes. Are you looking for a certain type of information or just how to make wine from reisling grapes?


----------



## Giuseppe (Oct 16, 2010)

Well this is my first venture into WHITE wine... so i was looking for any tips... where the process differs from the RED. Do you use just Riesling juice, or a blend?

Does anyone use whole grapes?


----------



## rodo (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is a link to a free guide to white wine making.
http://morebeer.com/public/pdf/wwhiw.pdf


----------



## rodo (Oct 16, 2010)

Also the book "Home Winemaking Step by Step" by Jon Iverson is an excelent refference and deals primarily with whites. You can read quite a bit of it online at Amazon.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 16, 2010)

I have made Riesling several times but from juice. Back sweetened with inverted sugar to 1.014
It's a huge hit. I have blended it with a chenin blanc as well, and also a peach mango 100% juice. That went fast.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2010)

I also have only made Riesling from Juice and acyually have 5 gallons in my cellar from Walkers Fruit farm that is hot packed waiting to be fermented. It can be blended but usually left as is. I know the Thompson Seedless grape is offered as a grape with less sugar and acid for blending to get acid levels and sugar levels down in some white varities.


----------



## CSIJon (Oct 16, 2010)

What types of juices and or concentrates did you guys use? I did one from a kit and was not too impressed and am still wanting to do another as it is my wife's favorite.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2010)

I have used the Mosti Mondiale All juice bucket in the past and everyone that tried it said it was the Cleanest Riesling or white wine they have ever had.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 24, 2011)

CSIJon said:


> What types of juices and or concentrates did you guys use? I did one from a kit and was not too impressed and am still wanting to do another as it is my wife's favorite.



Which kit did you use? I've done 2 from kits; one was pretty bad but the other was awesome (best I can remember tasting anywhere). 

The one I liked a lot was the WE Washington Columbia Valley Riesling. Another one that gets rave reviews is the Cellar Craft International Yakima Valley Johannisburg Riesling.

Most Riesling kits come with oak, but I'd never oak a Riesling.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Geronimo said:


> Which kit did you use? I've done 2 from kits; one was pretty bad but the other was awesome (best I can remember tasting anywhere).
> 
> The one I liked a lot was the WE Washington Columbia Valley Riesling. Another one that gets rave reviews is the Cellar Craft International Yakima Valley Johannisburg Riesling.
> 
> Most Riesling kits come with oak, but I'd never oak a Riesling.



I have also made the Washington Columbia Valley Riesling several times. It is very good. I have never seen a riesling with oak though. I now buy the riesling juice at wineries or get the chilean and California juice buckets.


----------

